# Installing a switch



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

just put a piece of masking take over the area and drill at a fast speed with very light and slow pressure from the outside in (the surface the switch will be). Atleast thats what always works for me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

some boat riggers will use a countersink bit to taper the edge of the gel coat which eliminates any spider cracking


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

mark location
check back of location to verify no wires or obstructions

(you don't want to know how I learned that one    )

pilot hole using small drill bit
countersink bit to prevent chipping (front and back)
final drill with correct bit

using the countersink also creates a depression around the drillhole
which holds excess sealant and therefore creates a better seal.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

